# pedder spings



## SIDE JOBS (Aug 1, 2010)

can you use the factory front struts with 1 in. drop pedder spings or will it hit or sit on the bump stops?


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

It's not that you have to worry about hitting bump stops. Your spring rate takes care of that. The problem you can have with stock struts is that they aren't meant for that range of travel and you have a better chance of blowing them out

Also, stock struts aren't valved properly for the more aggressive spring. If you want the most benefit out of your new springs, buy the proper Pedder's spring to go with them


----------

